# Dico Bene? Am I saying it right?



## Encolpius

Hello, I'll give it a try even though  I do not expect much here. 
I as rather surprised to learn *Italians *use the idiom: *Dico bene? *(literally: Am I saying it right?) and it means: Am I right? ..isn't it? Correct? etc...
The same idioms exist in *Hungarian*: *Jól mondom?* (lit.: am I saying it right! with the same meaning used in colloquial Hungarian. 
I know it does not exist in German, I am not sure about Czech...
Can you help me to find other languages using the same idiom, expression? 
Thanks.


----------



## francisgranada

Slovak:

Dobre hovorím?

dobre -_ lit._ well/bene/jól
hovorím - _lit._ I say/dico/mondom

P.S. However, for the English "Am I right?" sometimes rather "Igazam van?" (Hung.) , "Ho ragione?" (It.) and "Mám pravdu?" (Slovak) are the corresponding expressions.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, Francis, 
then briefly I am looking for the idiomatic translation of the Italian Dico bene....You make me feel Am I right cannot be translated as Dico bene, Dobre hovorím, Jól mondom..


----------



## Zsanna

I think the English translation would rather be something like this: "Am I right saying this?". (If I'm not mistaken.)


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... You make me feel Am I right cannot be translated as Dico bene, Dobre hovorím, Jól mondom..


Hello, Encolpius. 

I don't think so. _Dico bene? _ and _Dobre hovorím?_ correspond perfectly to the Hungarian _Jól mondom?_ while the English construction  _Am I right?_ seems to me more general.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Hello, Encolpius.
> 
> I don't think so. _Dico bene? _ and _Dobre hovorím?_ correspond perfectly to the Hungarian _Jól mondom?_ while the English construction  _Am I right?_ seems to me more general (not necessarily supposing that something has been said before).



Loads off  then let's forget English... let's focus on the idiomatix expression "say-right"....  but I find it interesting it exists in Slovak....


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... ...  but I find it interesting it exists in Slovak....


Spontaneousely I'd say that also in Czech, but I don't know which verb to use ... (mluvit? říkat? hovořit?)


----------



## Encolpius

I think: Říkám dobře might work...but let's wait for Bibax...


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, we say _*Haksız mıyım*__*?*_ which in English would be something like _Am I rightless?_ 

I would literally translate it to Hungarian as _Igaz nélkül vagyok? _But I'm not sure if it's grammatically okay.


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _(__ho) dic bé?
_Spanish_: ¿(lo) digo bien?
_


----------



## francisgranada

Rallino said:


> ...  in English would be something like _Am I rightless?_ I would literally translate it to Hungarian as _Igaz nélkül vagyok? _But I'm not sure if it's grammatically okay.


No, from the strictly grammatical point of view I'd say that "Igaztalan vagyok?" is the corresponding construction (but it doesn't work in this case). 

@Encolpius: I've opened a thread entitled "Dico bene" in the Italian-Spanish section.  
P.S. Now I've noticed that Diamant7 has also confirmed the Spanish version.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting it exists in Spanish, too...
Polish? Russian?


----------



## lettore

Funny thread. In Russian "dico bene?" is "я правильно говорю?". Please don't confuse it with "я говорю правильно?" — "è corretta la parola?", "è corretta la grammatica?". (Infatti si può usare tutte e due locuzioni in entrambi sensi, solo che la mia interprezione spontanea è stata quella). "Правильно" significa 1) "correttamente" (secondo le regole), 2) "nel modo vero", ossia nel modo che rende i migliori risultati pratici: как правильно почистить картошку — quale è il modo migliore per sbucciare patate, come puoi evitare sbagli quando sbucci patate. "Говорю" significa "dico", qui la traduzione è semplice.

Buona sera!


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you lettore for your comment & welcome to the forum....


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *Zeg ik het juist?  *_(Is dat juist [uitgedrukt/vertaald _(expressed/ translated_)]?)_


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
אמרתי את זה נכון?
Amarti et ze nachon? 
Did I say it correctly?


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> I think: Říkám dobře might work...but let's wait for Bibax...


Czech:

Říkám to dobře? Říkám to správně? (dobrý = good, správný = right, correct)

_Am I right?_

it can also mean _Am I speaking correctly (in sense of grammar, pronunciation, ...)?_


----------



## lettore

francisgranada said:


> I've opened a thread entitled "Dico bene" in the Italian-Spanish section.


Nel contesto che hai messo in quel thread la frase russa non funziona… Il suo senso è anche più stretto: è la combinazione di "_ti piace come penso io, tu m'approvi_?" + "_sei d'accordo che ci bisognerà portarsi nel modo che ne segue?_" Se vuoi chiedermi su qualunque verità astratta (come nel tuo esempio: _è vero che devo stare a casa?_), devi dire "верно" invece di "правильно" (in quel caso, non c'è ambiguità di cui ho parlato sopra, perché la correttezza grammatica di solito non c'entra; può entrarci, ma di solito non lo fa), ma piuttosto useresti un'altra locuzione.

Buona sera a tutti!


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> ... Říkám to dobře? ...


Doesn't it work without the pronoun "to"?


lettore said:


> Nel contesto che hai messo in quel thread la frase russa non funziona…


Grazie, credo questa sia una buona risposta alla domanda originale.  For curiosity, something like "Хopoшo говорю?" is absolutely impossible?


----------



## lettore

francisgranada said:


> For curiosity, something like "Хopoшo говорю?" is absolutely impossible?


Assolutamente possibile! Ci sono molti modi di dire, naturalmente; non c'è modo di enumerarli tutti. Ho rappresentato "правильно говорю?" come una "somma" di due significati, e "хорошо говорю?" n'è solo il primo "addendo", per così dire.  Il secondo addendo è facile da intendere (di solito non c'è molto senso dire cose che non mi guidano alle idee pratici, o che non sono vere da un punto di vista di qualche sistema di pensiero o fede), ma il che è detto è solo il primo addendo, con la negligenza totale del secondo addendo. Questo uso è molto costretto, come puoi dedurre dalle mie spiegazioni.


----------



## bibax

francisgranada said:


> Říkám to dobře?
> Doesn't it work without the pronoun "to"?


The pronoun to (= it) is necessary.


----------



## francisgranada

lettore said:


> ... Ci sono molti modi di dire, naturalmente; non c'è modo di enumerarli tutti ...


Ovvio, ma la domanda di Encolpius (se ho capito bene) non è su come tradurre l'inglese "Am I right?", ma sulla possibilità di usare appunto il costrutto "Dico bene?" in varie lingue per chiedere se "il contenuto di quello che ho detto" sia _vero_ oppure se corrisponda alla _realtà_. Chiedere l'opininione di qualcuno sulla correttezza di quello che è stato detto (che mi pare di suggerire anche la parola правильно), è una cosa (in generale o "leggermente") diversa.


----------



## Zsanna

.. e per questo che io ho provato a suggerire un titolo diverso per questo thread anche se non sono sicuro di cosa cherchiamo esattamente...


----------



## lettore

francisgranada said:


> Ovvio, ma la domanda di Encolpius (se ho capito bene) non è su come tradurre l'inglese "Am I right?", ma sulla possibilità di usare appunto il costrutto "Dico bene?" in varie lingue per chiedere se "il contenuto di quello che ho detto" sia _vero_ oppure se corrisponda alla _realtà_.


Scusami, vai un po' in qualche soggetto della filosofia… (Forse sono io colpevole da fare un passo lì). Cos'è "la realtà"? Cos'è "vero"? Non chiedo una risposta, solo che questi non sono concetti su cui possiamo fare facilmente un ragionamente affidabile e buono per tutti, a voler dire privo di trappole o di ambiguità equivoci…


> Chiedere l'opininione di qualcuno sulla correttezza di quello che è stato detto (che suggerisce anche la parola правильно), è una cosa (in generale) diversa.


Correttezza? Scusami, ma non ho detto mica sulla correttezza (la proprietà di qualche azione di essere fedele alle regole) descrivendo правильно nell'uso specifico di questo thread. La parola правильно da sé possede questo significato, è vero, ma quando è applicato alla frase "правильно говорю", il risultato è una domanda sulla correttezza grammaticale. Altrimenti, appartiene alla famiglia di tutte queste domande fatte per controllare se tutti sono d'accordo su qualcosa…


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Zsanna. Infatti il "problema" (tra virgolette ) è piuttosto l'inglese in cui si usa una costruzione del tutto differente di quelle che abbiamo menzionato finora in altre lingue.


----------



## lettore

Ciao di nuovo, infatti avrei l'impressione che tutte le lingue hanno dell'impressioni proprii e particolari, ci si può essere fra esse solo qualche somiglianza leggera, su cui possiamo basarsi per fare comparazioni e per fare un caso per la nostra generale curiosità.


----------



## francisgranada

lettore said:


> Scusami, vai un po' in qualche soggetto della filosofia… (Forse sono io colpevole da fare un passo lì). Cos'è "la realtà"? Cos'è "vero"? ...


 Ma dai ... Se vuoi, ti preciso: 
"... per chiedere se "il contenuto di quello che ho detto" sia *considerabile* _vero_  oppure se corrisponda alla _realtà_ *a seconda delle conoscenze/opinione del interlocutore* ...". 





> ... Scusami, ma non ho detto mica sulla correttezza (la proprietà di qualche azione di essere fedele alle regole) discrevendo правильно nell'uso specifico di questo thread ...


Ok, invece io ho scritto "(che *mi pare* di suggerire anche la parola правильно)", esprimendo così la mia impressione, niente altro.


----------



## lettore

Sì, d'accordo con questo, nessun problema assolutamente  ; ma il che ha succeso è questo: mi dici qualche cosa basandosi sui termini come _conoscenze_, ed io non capisco questi termini, quindi non capisco che cosa vuoi dire… E la discussione va rotta, perché non ci cappiamo… In un romanzo dai fratelli Strugatski, "I brutti cigni" (ricordi "il brutto anatroccolo" da Andersen?) c'è un personaggio, Banev, uno scrittore, a cui chiedono una gruppa di bambini (non suoi), "cosa significa essere intelligenti?", ed il personaggio si trova incapabile di dare una risposta adequata… Io mi trovo nella sua identica posizione.  In tutte queste frasi, che stiamo discutendo, non vedo nessuna qualità che potrei descrivere con sicurezza, tranne che in tutte esse si chiede se tutti sono d'accordo su qualcosa. Che cos'è _qualcosa_, e cosa significa _essere d'accordo_, questo non lo so, ma quando siamo d'accordo, lo possiamo intendere che sì, lo siamo… Che ne dici, no? 


francisgranada said:


> Ok, invece io ho scritto "(che *mi pare* di suggerire anche la parola правильно)", esprimendo così la mia impressione, niente altro.


Sul senso di _correttezza_ nella parola _правильно_, direi  che è secondario al senso di buona applicabilità del giudizio su  qualche cosa per fare qualche attività. Le regole, che sono un fonte  della _correttezza_ di questo giudizio, sono uno strumento  particolare (non generale) per verificare l'applicabilità di un modo di  agire (infatti, di un modo di immaginare e pianificare quell'attività). È  la mia impressione, ovviamente.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao lettore. La seconda parte del tuo post precedente mi sembra di indicare che man mano ci cominciamo a capire ... 

Non ho risposto alla prima parte del tuo post perché il tema da te iniziato/suggerito è troppo off-topic ...


----------



## lettore

Credo che non ci cominceremmo a capire se non ci fosse questa parte off-topic  , l'ho messa lì solo per questo…


----------



## Encolpius

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: *Zeg ik het juist?  *_(Is dat juist [uitgedrukt/vertaald _(expressed/ translated_)]?)_



Yes, idioms are difficult and mysterious....I am sorry, but I think I am not looking for that...It's my fault, I should have chosen a context and choose the Italian title if it is possible at all....form time to time English just does not work as lingua franca...

Italian: Signor Berlusconi, dico bene? 
Dutch: Herr Berlusconi, zeg ik het juist?  Does that really work? I think it is: Herr Berslusconi, nietwaar? [like Germans]


----------



## lettore

It is interesting that in this context the Russian phrase does work (if I get the Italian meaning right)…
Синьор Берлускони, я правильно говорю? — significa:
sia a) That is Signor Berlusconi, am I right? (whatever that _that_ means: for example, that is Silvio Berlusconi who had supported some law; or that is Silvio Berlusconi whom I am addressing).
sia b) Signor Berlusconi, do you approve what I am saying? (Requesting Mr. Berlusconi's opinion about something)
Credo che nell'italiano tutti e due significati siano possibili.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


*«Τα λέω σωστά;»* [ta ˈle.o soˈsta?] --> _am I saying them right?_
The pronoun (the object) is in pl. (them) because it probably substitutes _words_ (am I saying _the words_ right?)


*«Μιλάω σωστά;»* [miˈla.o soˈsta?] --> _am I talking correctly?_


*-Adv. «σωστά»* [soˈsta] --> _rightly, correctly, safely_ < Classical adj. *«σῶς, σῶς, σῶν» sõs* (masc. & fem.), *sõn* (neut.) --> _safe, healthy, intact_ (with obscure etymology)


----------



## Encolpius

Sorry, Apmoy, that's not what I am looking for....


----------



## lettore

Ripensandoci, anche nel contesto del thread spagnuolo la frase russa funziona… Solo che è un po' più "giudizario", per dire così: con troppo valore dell'interragotorio; per questo, non la direi abitualmente. Anche per la frase "Синьор Берлускони; я правильно говорю?", detta a signore Berlusconi, aspetto che si continui con "Вы арестованы" (Lei è stata arrestata). 

Encolpius: ciao; how do you know? apmoy did not tell the meaning of the Greek expression (what it means in real life). He only specified the literal meaning.
By the way, we did not yet have an English contribution; our non-native notions of English, I am afraid, correspond to an idealised common-sense International English, sort of Esperanto English, rather than any real English…


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Sorry, Apmoy, that's not what I am looking for....


+


lettore said:


> Ripensandoci, anche nel contesto del thread spagnuolo la frase russa funziona… Solo che è un po' più "giudizario", per dire così: con troppo valore dell'interragotorio; per questo, non la direi abitualmente. Anche per la frase "Синьор Берлускони; я правильно говорю?", detta a signore Berlusconi, aspetto che si continui con "Вы арестованы" (Lei è stata arrestata).
> 
> Encolpius: ciao; how do you know? apmoy did not tell the meaning of the Greek expression (what it means in real life). He only specified the literal meaning.
> By the way, we did not yet have an English contribution; our non-native notions of English, I am afraid, correspond to an idealised common-sense International English, sort of Esperanto English, rather than any real English…


Thank you lettore, my dear Encolpius while I posted the literal meaning of the Greek expressions, idiomatically we use them as "am I right?"


----------



## Encolpius

My dear Apmoy,  believe me or not, I really did not believe it you use that idiom, too....I am surprised there are more languages....
To avoid misunderstanding we can now say: Τα λέω σωστά = Am I right? 
Dico bene
Zsanna proposed an English sentence but it has not been confirmed by any native


----------



## lettore

Caro Encolpius,
May I ask you why you are so surprised? 
The expression appears pretty consequent (though not in a logical way) and necessary; my intuitive expectation is exactly the opposite: I would be surprised to find a language that does not have it (maybe French? in some respects, like a very "clausal", logical, and fixed sentence, it is like English).
English appears not to have it (a specification: a verb for "speaking" in the first person singular + a request for agreement + idiomatic use & special meaning), but why can't English be special?
Like any other language, English has a very special feel (I have been always, especially in the first months of studying it, surprised by how precise it tends to be to unanimous objects and to objective abstract concepts), so no wonder that it appears to have a special way in something… but maybe it does not? We both are not natives of English to know.


----------



## Encolpius

Carissimo Lettore, I am surprised I got so many answers.... five years ago this was a very lively forum....
Feel free to check my older threads...


----------

